# Save the Mammals, Fish Tacos are Amazing!



## swinchen (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok, I am not a fish person... but I went to a Mexican restaurant tonight and I saw someone eating something that looked SO tasty...  so I asked the waitress and it turned out to be fish tacos.  I almost didn't order it, but I am so glad I did!  I used to be a chicken/beef fajitas guy...  not anymore.

The soft taco shell was FILLED with chunks of Tilapia with a super crunchy fried coating (there were strange crunchy spheres in the coating I couldn't identify... but they were tasty) and roasted corn salsa and shredded fresh cabbage.   

There was also a delicious texmex mayo like sauce drizzled over it.   

I couldn't even believe how good it was.  I don't really have a question, more or less just sharing my disbelief.

Sam


----------



## sattie (Jun 21, 2007)

I discovered these little ditties last year while visiting the coast.... I had them at least 3 times at 3 different places... they were all soooo yummy and I am looking forward to going back in September!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 21, 2007)

We frequent a great place, Baja Cantina, That does the BEST fish tacos. 

People look at ya funny when you say, "Have you had a fish taco", but I love 'em!

Glad you enjoyed your experience!


----------



## college_cook (Jun 21, 2007)

If you though tilapia tacos were good, you should try tacos using tuna, salmon, or halibut.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 22, 2007)

i love a good fish taco ...
i prefer when the fish is halibut ...


----------



## amber (Jun 22, 2007)

I have never tried a fish taco, but would love to.  I love almost any fish and shellfish.  What is the name of the restaurant Swinchen?  I live in Maine also, so maybe we have that same restaurant in my location.


----------



## swinchen (Jun 22, 2007)

amber said:
			
		

> I have never tried a fish taco, but would love to.  I love almost any fish and shellfish.  What is the name of the restaurant Swinchen?  I live in Maine also, so maybe we have that same restaurant in my location.



Hi Amber.
The name of the restaurant is Margaritas.   They have several locations in Maine: Margaritas Locations

I went to the one in Orono.   mmmmm.

Sam.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 22, 2007)

I am a recent convert to the nasty FISH...
and Tilapia, I have decided, is the perfect fish. You can do
anything with it.

So here is my Fish Taco recipe. I grilled instead of frying...
Tilapia or other fish filet

MARINADE:
1/2 Pale Ale beer (any will do)
Hot Shot Pepper Mix
Garlic Clove, minced
Dry Onion
Dry Garlic
Chili Powder
Cumin
1/2 Chipotle pepper in Adobe sauce, chopped
1/8 Cup Lime Juice

Combine, let sit few hours. Marinate fish for 1/2 hour or so.

Oil fish basket or grill grates. Grill fish on high heat, 3 minutes
on first side. Flip, grill till done.. flaky and/or just opaque.

Remove from grill, slice, make tacos.

TACO SECRET SAUCE 1

Guacamole
Green salsa
Canned Japaleno slices
Cilantro, fresh (strong flavor, use sparingly at first)

Combine guacamole, green salsa, japaleno to taste & Cilantro.
Blend till smoothish.

TOPPINGS:
Shredded cabbage... toss with 1 TBSP Cider Vinegar and salt first.
(you have to have this!)

Green onions, sliced
Secret Sauce
Cheddar Cheese.


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks GrillingFool, sounds yummy - a must try !


----------



## amber (Jun 22, 2007)

swinchen said:
			
		

> Hi Amber.
> The name of the restaurant is Margaritas.   They have several locations in Maine: Margaritas Locations
> 
> I went to the one in Orono.   mmmmm.
> ...



I've been to Margarita's in Orono several times.  Thanks for the info!  Pepino's is another good mexican restaurant, though I dont think they have fish tacos.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 22, 2007)

Fish tacos are yummy - a refreshing change from meat/beef filled with lots of cheese. This is a recipe I plan on making, substituting the fish with shrimp, and using whole wheat low carb tortillas.

Fish Tacos with Lime-Cilantro Crema

I found some great stands, near the beach, that sell simple fish tacos with french fries on the side. Snapper, imo is a good choice, but fish sticks with tartar sauce, are not all that bad either, for a quick fish taco. Salmon is even better - with slaw and tomatoes.


----------



## Bibi (Jul 22, 2007)

*Fish tacos in Mexico = the best*

If you go to Tijuana, there's a little hole-in-the-wall restaurant called Chuy's that makes amazing fish tacos. I have no idea what kind of fish they use, but the tacos are delicious. If you go to Cabo, there are guys selling fish tacos from push carts, and those are excellent as well.... probably a fresher fish than they use in Tijuana. 

If you make your own fish tacos, try using small corn tortillas, but not the crispy kind. Heat the tortilla in a pan until it's soft and flexible, then put your ingredients on it before it cools off, wrap it around the filling, and enjoy.


----------

